# Name a Ceramic coating ideal for outside application ,non garage etc



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi I operate on a mobile basis valeting and detailing cars etc, apart from cquk and liquid elements eco shield, what other coatings can be applied in good conditions outside, i.e a dry & calm, then not garaged over night? As I want to offer cetamic coatings more widely than just those who have a garage and I'm after trying something new. Thanks


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Probably nanolex SI3D is your best bet as its a one step coating 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Kyle 86 said:


> Probably nanolex SI3D is your best bet as its a one step coating
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


So have you used this in an outside environment? As polished bliss says 12 hour initial cure in a warm environment with no water. I fancy trying si3d. How much do you use per car, is it just 1 bottle per car or could you coat more? Thanks


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Personally I think your looking for a product doesn’t exist currently on the market . I would not risk a ceramic coating being outside with the risk of dust or rain contaminating the surface after application . 
The best you could do is use something like tac systems moonlight . This is a light weight ceramic that takes 4-6 hours to cure.
I love to put a coating on my car but with no garage I would not risk it . 
There is a huge gap in the market for a ceramic coating that cures in a couple of hours . Sooner or later someone will come out with one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

matty.13 said:


> Personally I think your looking for a product doesn't exist currently on the market . I would not risk a ceramic coating being outside with the risk of dust or rain contaminating the surface after application .
> The best you could do is use something like tac systems moonlight . This is a light weight ceramic that takes 4-6 hours to cure.
> I love to put a coating on my car but with no garage I would not risk it .
> There is a huge gap in the market for a ceramic coating that cures in a couple of hours . Sooner or later someone will come out with one
> ...


This!:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've applied outside with no garage nanolex ultra, migliore strata coating, TAC Systems Quartz power plus, Carpro cquk, gtechniq CSL and EXO V2. 

It is less than ideal, but with careful planning and monitoring of weather it can be done be it at your own risk.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Tac system moonlight or gyeon cancoat as an entry level, even then the weather can/will be a problem.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Optimum gloss coat - You apply it, check for high spots, walk away, no need to buff the coating off.....
one hour later use Opti-seal for the protection while the coating fully cures, which is a 30 day period roughly. (you can wash it after 7 days)
You'll get the hang of it very quickly
Easiest one I've applied by far, good price, good performance, great looks and optimum have a very easy 'system' to maintain it
All that for roughly £50-60, very economical from a business stand point

Now if you're wanting 'all out quality' 
Kamikaze collections

I've honestly never seen anything like what ISM and Miyabi can offer to cars paint


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> I've applied outside with no garage nanolex ultra, migliore strata coating, TAC Systems Quartz power plus, Carpro cquk, gtechniq CSL and EXO V2.
> 
> It is less than ideal, but with careful planning and monitoring of weather it can be done be it at your own risk.


Planning for the weather in the UK?...you must be psychic mate:lol:Its the only country I know that you can get all weathers in the same day...maybe on a warm summers day with zero wind and under a gazebo of some sorts it might be possible...but liquid ceramic coatings are set for garage/indoor use or failing that...as has been mentioned tacsystems Moonlight would be what I would apply outdoors:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

stonejedi said:


> Planning for the weather in the UK?...you must be psychic mate:lol:Its the only country I know that you can get all weathers in the same day...maybe on a warm summers day with zero wind and under a gazebo of some sorts it might be possible...but liquid ceramic coatings are set for garage/indoor use or failing that...as has been mentioned tacsystems Moonlight would be what I would apply outdoors:thumb:.SJ.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with traditional waxes, would the customer really notice a difference? Unless their annul.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Nothing wrong with traditional waxes, would the customer really notice a difference? Unless their annul.


Thats why I purchased Angelwax Enigma,as I don't have a garage plus love waxing so that was the natural progression for me:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

stonejedi said:


> Thats why I purchased Angelwax Enigma,as I don't have a garage plus love waxing so that was the natural progression for me:thumb:.SJ.


Amen 🙏 to that my friend.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Amen 🙏 to that my friend.


Even tough my personal car has CC, I still wax it with Swissol, (OK Swisvax then) as its lovely gear.
It will not be long until I polish the cc off and go back to wax, as I love doing it regularly.
so Amen 🙏 to that too:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> Thats why I purchased Angelwax Enigma,as I don't have a garage plus love waxing so that was the natural progression for me:thumb:.SJ.


Agree with that one:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I did post up on your other thread.

Basically, you'd struggle to keep dust off it whilst you were doing it, let alone for the half hour or so that you'd need minimum for it to start to harden, then dew, rain and bird poo risks overnight may make this an impossible quest.


----------

